# AdWords nutzen



## Gast170816 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit AdWords aus?

Ich habe eine erste Kampagne angelegt, Tageslimit 4 EUR und angezeigt wird, dass es null Klicks gab... aber gleichzeitig steht auch da "Anzeige wird nicht geschaltet, da das Kostenlimit erreicht wurde".

Ich werde jetzt nicht das Limit erhöhen... warum läuft die Anzeige nicht erstmal? Es hat ja noch niemand geklickt, also kann auch kein Kostenlimit erreicht sein.


----------



## UsetoHelp (5. Dezember 2014)

Hast du mal überprüft, ob der Nutzer nicht auf eine Fehlerseite kommt?


----------

